# Clothing for Canadian Rangers (Split fm Rangers/Rifle)



## The Bread Guy (17 Oct 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I have not received an update since 23 July 13 where I was informed the SOR was signed, but the expectation is to begin the trials in the Spring of 2014.


Meanwhile, the new sweatshirts are coming ....


> .... This requirement is to provide the Department of National Defence with Sweat Shirts, Fleece, Red, Canada Rangers .... A firm quantity of 5,000 units must be delivered complete by March 31, 2014 .... This requirement also includes one (1) option to purchase additional estimated quantities of 2,500 pairs to 5,000 units ....


.... with specs available via Dropbox.com here


----------



## Lightguns (17 Oct 2013)

Red with CADPAT cloth patches?  The thing about getting older is that all the stuff you accumulate from your years of service becomes obsolete, as is the case with my old type Ranger sweatshirt and ballcap!


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Oct 2013)

D*mn it!  We don't need new sweatshirts, the red hoodie works just fine.  What we do need is a Ranger coat which was promised years ago.  This is crap.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> D*mn it!  We don't need new sweatshirts, the red hoodie works just fine.  What we do need is a Ranger coat which was promised years ago.  This is crap.


Like maybe a windbreaker like this one (with diagrams here)?


----------



## Lightguns (23 Oct 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Like maybe a windbreaker like this one (with diagrams here)?



Would that be called Raincoat, CF, Older pattern?


----------



## Lightguns (23 Oct 2013)

Maybe they should change Ranger Rank to include more native type devices; eagle feathers, etc.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (23 Oct 2013)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Like maybe a windbreaker like this one (with diagrams here)?


Sort of...
A raincoat while good does not do well in the colder climates.  The discussion was something more like the gortex jacket or parka but not as bulky, almost an inbetween solution.



			
				Lightguns said:
			
		

> Maybe they should change Ranger Rank to include more native type devices; eagle feathers, etc.


They are members of the CAF and as such use CA ranks.  I have heard nothing about changing this to a separate rank structure.


----------



## Loachman (23 Oct 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> I have heard nothing about changing this to a separate rank structure.



So it's going to happen for sure, then...

Based upon recent history.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Oct 2013)

Loachman said:
			
		

> So it's going to happen for sure, then...
> 
> Based upon recent history.


 :rofl: 
So young to be so cynical ....


----------



## Lightguns (23 Oct 2013)

Lol I was being facetious on the rank given recent history


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (24 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Lol I was being facetious on the rank given recent history


Gotcha.  Well lets hope that whoever had the bright idea for the new Army Officer ranks doesn't see your post.


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2013)

Lightguns said:
			
		

> Maybe they should change Ranger Rank to include more native type devices; eagle feathers, etc.


Walrus tusks? Tobacco leaves too?


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Oct 2013)

To contact with your traditions I suggest leather jerkins, Stetson hats and lever action rifles.


----------

